# Will Uber reimburse back my towing ticket?



## larryleon (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi Everyone, I need some help for my car towing ticket. 
Here's the case: I received a request from customer on my "Uber partner" App, then I went to customer's location. After I arrived, Customer said he needs my help to send his grandma to hospital (Emergency). Then I walked into his house together with him to help his grandma out of the house to my car. But,....... When I walked out, my car was on the TOW TRUCK and being sent to tow yard. I was so mad and had no idea why they still towed my car under Emergency. Eventhough I parked my car in front of Fire lane Jesus Christ OMG. Next morning I needed to pay another $280 fine plus tax total $320. Does anybody think Uber should take care of this case and reimburse my money back? I was doing uber ridesharing job while i using Uber parnter app. Anyone can give me some advice what and how to do, I'll deeply appreciate it. Thank you!! God bless


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

If you parked in a no parking zone, then no, uber wont pay. You are responsible for obeying all road rules. Side note; why would you walk into someones house for goodness sake? Dont you realise thats dangerous?


----------



## larryleon (Jun 11, 2015)

suewho said:


> If you parked in a no parking zone, then no, uber wont pay. You are responsible for obeying all road rules. Side note; why would you walk into someones house for goodness sake? Dont you realise thats dangerous?


I was allowed to walked into his house.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Mate, are you serious, you are a ********* service not a effing ambulance. 

pax too tight to call ambulance so you go inside to help him with grandma. So then what, you will speed alll the way to the hospital going through red lights?

What if she died in your car?

And you think uber should pay the ticket, think again sparky


----------



## larryleon (Jun 11, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Mate, are you serious, you are a ********* service not a effing ambulance.
> 
> pax too tight to call ambulance so you go inside to help him with grandma. So then what, you will speed alll the way to the hospital going through red lights?
> 
> ...


I got no choice, Either I left his grandma alone or my car was being towed. Do you think a tow ticket is more important than a person life?


----------



## larryleon (Jun 11, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Mate, are you serious, you are a ********* service not a effing ambulance.
> 
> pax too tight to call ambulance so you go inside to help him with grandma. So then what, you will speed alll the way to the hospital going through red lights?
> 
> ...


Yes we have to obey all road rules no matter what. But, in some emergency cases, you have override the rule because it's LIVE. Note: I wasn't going to go through red lights and do something crazy, all I want to do just finish my job and take his grandma to hospital, that's it.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

So, hang on, you pull up in a no standing zone, race into a strangers house to save a grandmas life, come out and find your car is being towed......sowhat did you do with grandma then?


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

You're doing all this service for a dollar a mile? Lol sometimes bad things happen to good people therefore I am a ******.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Are you a paramedic? If it was truly an emergency the experts should deal with it,


----------



## larryleon (Jun 11, 2015)

Raider said:


> You're doing all this service for a dollar a mile? Lol sometimes bad things happen to good people therefore I am a ******.


happen sometimes


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

What happened to grandma?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Yeah what did happen to grandma? Was she left lying on the kurb gasping her last breath whilst you chased the tow truck down the road?


----------



## larryleon (Jun 11, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Are you a paramedic? If it was truly an emergency the experts should deal with it,


I wish


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

larryleon said:


> Hi Everyone, I need some help for my car towing ticket.


Hey larryleon, welcome to the forum. Sorry that you're paying the price for being a good Samaritan.

You can email uber to see if it'll help you with the $320 towing fee. I somehow doubt that Uber will help you, but if you politely persist, there is a chance that you might get a partial reimbursement.
Good luck!


unter ling said:


> Mate, are you serious, you are a ********* service not a effing ambulance.





unter ling said:


> Are you a paramedic? If it was truly an emergency the experts should deal with it,


larryleon is a Driver in Fremont CA, where UberX is completely legal. His question was if "Uber would help in paying the towing fees", which you've not answered as of yet!

You & suewho have been nothing but off topic, and sometimes openly hostile to New Forum Members.
For proper way to answer to new forum members, please refer my reply above.
Thank you!


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Excuse me sir chicabby, if you read my very first line...it says "if you parked in a no parking zone, then no uber wont pay." What part of this information is incorrect?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> Hey larryleon, welcome to the forum. Sorry that you're paying the price for being a good Samaritan.
> 
> You can email uber to see if it'll help you with the $320 towing fee. I somehow doubt that will, but if you politely persist, there is a chance that you might get a partial reimbursement.
> Good luck!
> ...


 Uber drivers should not be doing the work or paramedics chi1cabby. and as for grandma she is part of topic.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

suewho said:


> Excuse me sir chicabby, if you read my very first line...it says "if you parked in a no parking zone, then no uber wont pay." What part of this information is incorrect?


I'm sorry I missed that!


unter ling said:


> Uber drivers should not be doing the work or paramedics chi1cabby. and as for grandma she is part of topic.


True! 
But your responses are openly hostile, and not welcoming AT All to larryleon, a New Forum Member. 
And that is Not very becoming of a "Well-Known Member".


----------



## Limpice (Jun 10, 2015)

yeah Uber does not pay for any thing bottom line......... Just do what I do and try and find a way for Uber to pay you back. One trick in the bag of tricks I have is the 5min cancel fee now when you pull up to the pick up address you don't have to wait 5min after arriving. It's 5min from the time you started the trip so if the trip was a 5min ride then when you pull up just end the trip and move on to the next one. Or if you don't fill like burning gas then do one or two trips go home and park your car. Then start up the app and start accepting rides. Now here is the kicker "Don't Do Them" Just set back and wait 5min then cancel the trip. I been doing this for over 3 months now with no problems from Uber.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> I'm sorry I missed that!
> 
> True!
> But your responses are openly hostile, and not welcoming AT All to larryleon, a New Forum Member.
> And that is Not very becoming of a "Well-Known Member".


My apologies we cannot all be a paragon of perfection like yourself. however I do believe that the new member made an incredibly stupid decision in parking where he did, and taking on a role he was not trained to deal with.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

On a serious note, be smart in the future with stuff like this, esp helping someone in need...there are times where people have tried to help others and end up getting sued...this country is ****ed up like that, next time kindly decline and move on. Imagine if you tried to help the grandma and slipped and she broke her hips, you're in for it.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Numero Uno Proh-BLAME-oh would be Original Poster's getting the CSR acutally to read and comprehend the e-Mail.

When I was an Official of a cab company, I had a driver who had a similar problem. He had taken an eighty four year old lady from the Doctor's Office to her apartment building. He pulled into the NO PARKING ENTRANCE zone to discharge her. She asked for help to the door, only. He did it. As he was helping her up the stair, a Police (not a Parking Flunky, mind you) stops in the middle of the street (blocking traffic) to write a parking summons for my driver. My driver starts to shout at the Police to point out what he is doing. The Police replies that he does not care, he is going to write the summons. Even the little old lady tells the Police that his conduct is disgraceful.

Driver goes down to Traffic Adjudication to fight summons. As there is no requirement for the issuer to be present for a parking summons, he can not question the Police. The little old lady actually does write a letter in support of the driver, which he shows to the Hearing Examiner (this was _before_ OAH, mind you, for you D.C. residents). Of course, the Hearing Examiner rules against him, even though he acknowledges the letter from the little old lady and accepts it into evidence. There follows the usual several step appeal process. At each step, someone upholds the summons. Back then, at least (and it may still be the case), there is still access to the Courts, even on this one. The driver takes it to that level. Usually, all of this is written, but, judges _do_ have their discretion. My driver received a Notice to Appear. I went with him. The driver pointed out the Police who issued him the summons. The judge noted that the driver and Police were there, stated that the little old lady had written a letter, and, considering that she was elderly, the judge stated that he would allow her "appearance by letter". The judge asked the Police what happened, asked my driver what happened, thought for a minute, then excoriated that Police. He asked the Police what he would want the driver to do if it had been _his _grandmother. He wondered aloud if the Police did not have more important things to do than write parking tickets just for a cab driver.

My driver admitted that it took all kinds of bother and trouble, but seeing and hearing that judge's verbal flaying of that Police made it all worth it.

People have used cab companies as discount ambulances for years. I have been mixed up in more than a few of these things. People also use cab companies as discount movers. Welcome to the world of Ground Transportation For Hire, there, you Rideshare drivers. ......and all of you thought that all that you were going to do was drive people around and make big bucks........... Hang tight, fasten your seat belts (for those who like to use them) and get ready........... It _ain't jes' no li'l ol' ride yer in fer'. _ _*BWAH*ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaaa. Bwah-*HA-HA-HA*-ha-ha-ha- ha-ha-ha-ha-haaaaaaaaa. _


----------



## LA#1x3 (Jul 9, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Mate, are you serious, you are a ********* service not a effing ambulance.
> 
> pax too tight to call ambulance so you go inside to help him with grandma. So then what, you will speed alll the way to the hospital going through red lights?
> 
> ...


Fkn very very we'll put men wow. Cheap ass PAC don't wana call the ambulance woow so he calls uber . Lmmmfffaaaoo. Wooow


----------



## UberTDI (Aug 2, 2015)

If I Got that ride request, I'd have shown up and noped out of there.

"Ma'am, I'm not an ambulance or emergency transportation for an immediate medical need. I'd be glad to call 911 for you, but I can't transport your person in need of immediate medical attention."

Think of the liabilities - Grandma doesn't make it and gives up the ghost in your ride. Are you gonna get sued - i.e. did you take the best route? Did you hit traffic an ambulance might otherwise have been able to bypass? Did you take too sharp of a corner and Grandma hit her head? 

No thanks - I'm all for being helpful, but not unnecessarily risking my own livelihood while doing so.


----------



## anna molly (Jan 24, 2015)

You must follow the laws where you're driving, Uber doesn't help out in cases like this. What did the rider do? I don't suppose there was an offer to chip in on the cost? If it was that serious that you didn't have time to park then there should have been an ambulance. If you tell the rider you aren't comfortable taking the trip and they protest, use your judgement and call 911 yourself if needed.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

suewho said:


> Excuse me sir chicabby, if you read my very first line...it says "if you parked in a no parking zone, then no uber wont pay." What part of this information is incorrect?


Way to zing it back to him!!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Way to zing it back to him!!


Im sure the burn has subsided in the last 2 years...


----------



## riccoh r hudson (Jul 28, 2017)

Ubers the new 911 they'll get there faster


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

What happened to grandma???


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

suewho said:


> Excuse me sir chicabby, if you read my very first line...it says "if you parked in a no parking zone, then no uber wont pay." What part of this information is incorrect?


Not to mention the fact that the moment he actually touched Grandma he drastically increased Uber risk of being sued. If he ever actually tells them this particular entire story, they'll deactivate him.


----------



## Renee515 (Jul 6, 2017)

I would have refused the ride, cancelled and called 911 for grandma. 

Unfortunately, Uber specifically says we must always follow all traffic and parking laws.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

That's when you either call 911 and wait or GTFO. You aren't an ambulance, and ambulances are authorized to park anywhere.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Rakos said:


> What happened to grandma???


She must be dead by now. Maybe we can resurrect her like this zombie thread.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

larryleon said:


> Hi Everyone, I need some help for my car towing ticket.
> Here's the case: I received a request from customer on my "Uber partner" App, then I went to customer's location. After I arrived, Customer said he needs my help to send his grandma to hospital (Emergency). Then I walked into his house together with him to help his grandma out of the house to my car. But,....... When I walked out, my car was on the TOW TRUCK and being sent to tow yard. I was so mad and had no idea why they still towed my car under Emergency. Eventhough I parked my car in front of Fire lane Jesus Christ OMG. Next morning I needed to pay another $280 fine plus tax total $320. Does anybody think Uber should take care of this case and reimburse my money back? I was doing uber ridesharing job while i using Uber parnter app. Anyone can give me some advice what and how to do, I'll deeply appreciate it. Thank you!! God bless


(For new uber drivers, since old thread):

You left your car in a fire zone, unattended. Fine is $500 where I am plus towing, so you got off better than I would.

No, uber should not pay it. If I call 911 for a fire I want the fire lanes empty.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

unter ling said:


> you are a illegal cab service


Uber is not illegal everywhere.


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

larryleon said:


> I got no choice, Either I left his grandma alone or my car was being towed. Do you think a tow ticket is more important than a person life?


If you want to be a First Responder go to school and get trained and certified. It sounds like you believe you did the right thing, the right thing would have been to tell her to call 911. The tow truck actually saved you from doing the wrong thing.

Expensive lesson, but based on your responses to the other posts it doesn't sound like you learned by your mistake.

BTW: "never" "ever" under any circumstance go into a PAX's house.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

How the F long were you in the house that someone notified a tow company, a truck was dispatched to your location, hooked up your vehicle and started pulling away? I know this thread is two years old, but jeez. What an imbecile.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uber....UberEats.....and now featuring UberMed. Not available in all cities.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

You pretty much lose in this situation.

You have to figure out how to simultaneously break the law by picking the passenger up where they want to be illegally picked up from while not actually illegally parking.

(You can't by the way, because it's impossible)

Customers will drop pings and ask you to pick them up from places you jut can't park...

Your choice is to cancel the moment you realize this, pick them up anyway and risk a ticket...

Or tell them they MUST be heels to the curb or you can't pick them up and you can't stop for any longer than it takes them to get in the car.

Oh and all of these risk you getting reported... and 1 starred for "professionalism"

But this is one of many reasons I'd rather be driving a taxi, and why I do drive a taxi.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> How the F long were you in the house that someone notified a tow company, a truck was dispatched to your location, hooked up your vehicle and started pulling away? I know this thread is two years old, but jeez. What an imbecile.


Some tow trucks just cruise looking for illegally parked cars.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> You pretty much lose in this situation.
> 
> You have to figure out how to simultaneously break the law by picking the passenger up where they want to be illegally picked up from while not actually illegally parking.
> 
> ...


ESPECIALLY in Key West!

Rakos


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Whatever happened to gramma?!


----------



## stoof (Jun 22, 2017)

haha....wow, that's a lot of money to be out of but hopefully you learned a lesson. You don't get paid to help PAX with anything. That's not you're job and that's not what you're paid for. When I arrive and pull up the only thing I'll do for a PAX is unlock the door and let them in. If they need help getting grandma or whatever I just drive away and let them cancel. I'm not an ambulance or a welfare office. My role is to drive and a PAX should get in and then get out, that's their role. Anything beyond that is asking too much and I give them an FU and drive off and yes, I do look in my rear view mirror only because I want to see the look on their miserable face. One thing I learned quickly about Uber and Lyft is to NOT do anyone any favors. Pick em up and drop em off....nothing more. If they want more then they paired themselves with the wrong service and they need to experience the consequences that come with being an idiot and a complete loser because only a loser would call an Uber in the even of an emergency.


----------



## stpetej (Jul 3, 2017)

Make an attempt to have Uber reimburse you (they won't), get a screen shot of the refusal and go to the press. You'll be a local hero and Uber will be embarrassed again. You're a good person and did the right thing.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

larryleon said:


> I was allowed to walked into his house.


 Surely, you're not that naive????


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

larryleon said:


> I was allowed to walked into his house.


Hannibal always let people get in his house as well...



stpetej said:


> Make an attempt to have Uber reimburse you (they won't), get a screen shot of the refusal and go to the press. You'll be a local hero and Uber will be embarrassed again. You're a good person and did the right thing.


Do you realize this thread is 2 years old?!!

Stop resurrecting the dead


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Whatever happened to gramma?!


She owns the towing company and profited $220 from her company towing larryleon's vehicle.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I don't believe the OP's story really. The time it takes for police to write ticket, call towing truck to get to location vs picking up grandma pax to take to hospital. 

Did grandma bake u some cookies?


----------



## DJWolford (Aug 6, 2017)

That is what they call and expensive lesson my friend


----------



## Ezridax (Aug 3, 2017)

freddieman said:


> I don't believe the OP's story really. The time it takes for police to write ticket, call towing truck to get to location vs picking up grandma pax to take to hospital.
> 
> Did grandma bake u some cookies?


Like someone else said, in some apartment communities, the towing company aggressively patrols looking for cars to tow.

While doing mobile crisis, we were called out by police and PD told us that the towing company has been known for towing visitors cars, even if they're in legal parking spots. Told us to call if we have any problems. We went inside for 15 min after we staffed the case with a supervisor, and in that time, the towing company towed our car from a legal parking spot. (Fortunately the cops came, gave us a ride to the tow yard, and told them to give us our car back w/o the fee.)


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> How the F long were you in the house that someone notified a tow company, a truck was dispatched to your location, hooked up your vehicle and started pulling away? I know this thread is two years old, but jeez. What an imbecile.


If a tow company has an account with the city all they do is take a pic to show the illegal parking, hook up and go. Takes less than 2 minutes. The car can be hooked up in 30 seconds and pulled around the corner to be fully secured if the wrecker driver wants to move away from you quickly. If it's already hooked up, even if you get there it's too late anyway.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

Jc. said:


> Hannibal always let people get in his house as well...
> 
> Do you realize this thread is 2 years old?!!
> 
> Stop resurrecting the dead


User hasn't even been on in 2 years...



> *larryleon*
> New Member, Male, 27, from Fremont
> 
> larryleon was last seen:
> ...


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Holy old thread, batman.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Uber....UberEats.....and now featuring UberMed. Not available in all cities.


Lolololololol o lolol


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

I would of canceled i could not be held responsible for a total stranger. This guy has a heart if gold and its unreal he was punished for it smh


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

This topic is years old (june,2015), not even sure any of the people who wrote replies in that year are even in this forum this day fyi


----------



## karachi (Nov 25, 2015)

And the necrophilia continues.....* *ChortlingCrison* reported*


----------



## UberCheese (Sep 3, 2017)

Next time, just take the one star hit.

As fewer people buy cars, expect this type of car theft to get worse.

Remember previous mobile abusers?
The pay phone was a dime, then pagers came about. They began to gouge. Then mobile phones, so they gouged more. Then, finally they went away.

Tow trucks and parking enforcement will be the same until they disappear into the abyss.


larryleon said:


> Hi Everyone, I need some help for my car towing ticket.
> Here's the case: I received a request from customer on my "Uber partner" App, then I went to customer's location. After I arrived, Customer said he needs my help to send his grandma to hospital (Emergency). Then I walked into his house together with him to help his grandma out of the house to my car. But,....... When I walked out, my car was on the TOW TRUCK and being sent to tow yard. I was so mad and had no idea why they still towed my car under Emergency. Eventhough I parked my car in front of Fire lane Jesus Christ OMG. Next morning I needed to pay another $280 fine plus tax total $320. Does anybody think Uber should take care of this case and reimburse my money back? I was doing uber ridesharing job while i using Uber parnter app. Anyone can give me some advice what and how to do, I'll deeply appreciate it. Thank you!! God bless


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> She owns the towing company and profited $220 from her company towing larryleon's vehicle.


Thanks,


----------

